# This beautiful dog is at the pound in Zanesville, OH. His time is limited.



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

From Jen

"This beautiful dog is at the pound in Zanesville, OH. He is very sweet and has a great temperament. It is thought that he is some type of setter.
The pound is VERY full, so his time is limited. Please email me if you have any questions or can help at [email protected].
Thanks for looking!

Jen"


http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2010/01/10510-beautiful-dog-is-at-pound-in.html


----------

